# Csak kényelmesen...



## Melitta (2013 Június 13)

*Rendelhető a világ legjobb számítógépes széke*

*KISS GÁBOR*
​*Több monitort is a felhasználó szeme elé tart, és a kényelméről is gondoskodik a kanadai fejlesztésű szuperszék.*
Emperor néven dobta piacra saját fejlesztését a kanadaiModern Working Environment (MWE) Lab, amelyet kifejezetten profi, de legalábbis elég gazdag felhasználóknak szánnak. Az elektromotorokkal és hidraulikával mozgatott szék több irányba állítható, a 360 fokos forgatás már extra opció. A szék tervezője eredetileg azoknak szánta, akik munkájuk miatt sok időt töltenek monitorok bámulásával, de a leírás szerint játékra és szimulátorok futtatására is kiválóan alkalmas.







A felhasználó fölé magasodik a monitortartó
Forrás: MWE Lab

A gép egy skorpiófarokra emlékeztető szerkezet segítségével ereszti a felhasználó szeme elé a monitortartót, amelyen akár három darab képernyő is helyet kaphat. A gyártó szerint a legtöbb, kereskedelmi forgalomban megvásárolható monitorral kompatibilis a rendszer, ezek beszerzése már a felhasználóra vár. A székhez természetesen tartozik a billentyűzet számára készült tálca, illetve az egér számára kialakított rész a jobb karfa előtt, a balkezesekre láthatóan nem gondoltak. A kényelmes munka érdekében a teljes szerkezet dönthető, és egy állítható lábtámasszal is rendelkezik, a bal karfánál egy italtartót is beépítettek.





Uram, ne a nőt nézze!
Forrás: MWE Lab

A szék két változatban készül, az alapmodell Emperor 1510 csupán a széket, a működtetéshez szükséges eszközöket és a hangrendszert adja. Az Emperor 200 nevű luxusváltozat klimatizált bőrüléssel, LED-világítással, légszűrővel, beépített érintőképernyős irányítórendszerrel érkezik, a székhez kétféle Windows PC és egy Mac konfiguráció választható beépített számítógépként. A felszereltségnek megfelelően természetesen az ár is változik, az alapmodell átszámolva alig 1,3 millió forintba kerül, az extra változathoz csaknem 11 millióért lehet hozzájutni.​


----------



## szocske42 (2013 Július 11)

Nade azok az elektromotorok es hidraulikak vezerelhetok-e USBn?


----------



## Törő László mégegyszer (2016 Január 13)

Ez biztosan csak az internetfüggőknek jó, akik egész nap a gép előtt ülnek...Ja, és ráérnek.


----------



## Buboska (2016 Január 13)

Üdv
Balkezes vagyok.
Csuklótámaszos egérpadot is alig vagy dupla áron tudok venni.
Ez a szék egy csoda, de sajnos nem nekem.

Buboska


----------



## Athos (2021 Augusztus 19)

Törő László mégegyszer írta:


> Ez biztosan csak az internetfüggőknek jó, akik egész nap a gép előtt ülnek...Ja, és ráérnek.


NEM ! - ezek azoknak a fejlesztőknek és mérnököknek kik ezen és ilyeneken dolgoznak a nap sok mondom nagyon sok órájában
cirka 6000 $ - os alaptípusa nem is olyan elrugaszkodott megfizethetetlen ár


----------

